# Judy White Staffie with splotches Rochdale Dog Rescue



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

*JUDY*

































Please meet Judy, a Staffie Cross, female, approximately 3 years old. She is white with some pretty black patches and she is small to medium in size. She has been with us since April after being found straying. She was facing being put to sleep after no one came forward to collect her from the stray dog kennels and we were able to help her. Judy really would love a home of her own as is not doing well in kennels - she just wants someone to love.

Judy is a big softie, and is a different dog when out and about from her kennel. She is a friendly happy girl who loves a cuddle as well as a game. She is calm, gentle, has great manners and enjoys meeting new people for a fuss. She can pull on the lead when first out but soon settles down. She will sit, down, wait and spin on command for you.

We are not sure if Judy is house trained, when she has been inside a house whilst she held on until she got outside (and loved a sneaky snuggle on the sofa!).

Judy could not live with cats, and hasnt met many small children but would be fine to be re-homed with older children.

She does react to dogs in the kennel environment but has been better away from kennels  she does need to be an only dog in her new home.

Judy is going on a weekend away soon so will have lots of updates of how she is in the home environment soon.

Judy has been spayed, fully vaccinated and will be microchipped prior to going to her new home.

If you are on Facebook, https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.550123025008096.1073741828.196607083693027&type=3 Click Here for Judy's Photo Album</a>

If you are interested in finding out more about Judy and offering her a home please complete our re-homing form Homes Needed after reading our re-homing guidelines.

About Us

Rochdale Dog Rescue works with a Stray Dog Kennel to find rescue spaces for all the dogs - who without our help could face being put to sleep if not claimed after their 7 days. We help all the dogs regardless of age, breed, size, condition and when we are able to we try to help other pounds. Any dog that does not have a rescue space to move to after 7 days comes into the safety of our emergency boarding kennels. Due to the current bull breed crisis most of the dogs we help are staffies and their crosses for whom it is increasingly hard to find rescue spaces  so most of these dogs come into our care and we will also start to look for a loving forever home for them. All the dogs that we re-home are assessed, health-checked, neutered, vaccinated and microchipped with a lifetime support.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Judy has now been rehomed.


----------

